# diy insulated resivior/dwc bucket



## loolagigi (Feb 19, 2010)

hey guys and gals. i came across these Lowes buckets and relized they were light proof right off the bat. i grabbed 4 and also some other items from Home Depot. its pretty self explained. i figure any extra insulation will keep temps down the best it can be. it really reminds me of a cooler...hmm, might have to use one as a cooler...
anyway, i used to use just the foil tape...sure it reflects, but i want to keep the warm air away from the sides of my buckets. i think this will do the trick.  loola


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey loolagigi great idea, I did the same with my res only I used 3/4 in thick armaflex sheet.. I bought the 4 x 6 sheet from an HVAC supply house I go to every day.. Home depot doesnt sell it.. I also insulated my 450 cfm inline fan with it and its whisper quiet..

Let us know how that tape works, if you need it thicker remember about the armaflex sheets it is $50 a sheet though... 

The reflective surface on the outside of the insulation is good, the black insulation can hold heat...


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 19, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hey loolagigi great idea, I did the same with my res only I used 3/4 in thick armaflex sheet.. I bought the 4 x 6 sheet from an HVAC supply house I go to every day.. Home depot doesnt sell it.. I also insulated my 450 cfm inline fan with it and its whisper quiet..
> 
> Let us know how that tape works, if you need it thicker remember about the armaflex sheets it is $50 a sheet though...
> 
> The reflective surface on the outside of the insulation is good, the black insulation can hold heat...


thanks mindz, i was going to just use the black tape, and then turned around to grab the reflective material. sorry mods for not posting in diy area.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2010)

The reflective will keep it cooler than the black.. Black absorbs heat from light..


----------



## DonJones (Feb 20, 2010)

Just about any kind of flexible foam insulation or even just plain po0ly foam sheets would work if you are going to put the foil tape over the top of it.

Also, I don't really think that the issue of absorbing heat from the light down on the side of the bucket is going to make that much difference with foam insulation or that insulating tape.  I know they don't seem to worry about that in HVAC applications, unless it is directly exposed to excessive sunlight.

Great idea.

Great smoking.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 21, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Just about any kind of flexible foam insulation or even just plain po0ly foam sheets would work if you are going to put the foil tape over the top of it.
> 
> Also, I don't really think that the issue of absorbing heat from the light down on the side of the bucket is going to make that much difference with foam insulation or that insulating tape.  I know they don't seem to worry about that in HVAC applications, unless it is directly exposed to excessive sunlight.



Armaflex is denser than foam insulation it has better insulation properties than foam, its the same brand as the tape he used...

Im an HVAC tech and ducts 95% of the time have a reflective surface on them to reflect heat.. Constant exposure to hid lighting will heat up things that are black.


----------

